# Hello from an old friend



## the ghost of MT (Oct 29, 2012)

Nodak people,

This is the artist formally known as Militant Tiger or MT. It has been many years and I thought it would be nice to pop in and say hello.

I have good news for you all: you were right. I am no longer a liberal. 
I have bad news as well: I am a libertarian, and I will be voting for Gary Johnson.

I've stopped by once or twice in the intervening years, and while it is good to see that people like Plainsman and Bobm are still around, I am sad to say we still disagree fundamentally on a lot of issues. Regardless, I'm not here to spark debate so much as to bring greetings, and answer any questions you may have about my political development.

To that end I'd like to thank the good people of Nodak for converting me on 2nd Amendment issues. I came in an advocate for an assault weapons ban, and left believing that all weapons should be legal. I've become a huge firearms advocate both professionally and personally, and it has become a defining feature of who I am. For that I say thank you.

I would also like to congratulate you North Dakotans on your wonderful oil renaissance. It's a very exciting time to be a Dakotan, and I wish I could join you to be a part of it.

Lastly I would like to know if anyone else is a fan of the Thomas Jefferson Hour podcast. It's a North Dakota based podcast where a guy portrays Thomas Jefferson and responds to modern day questions. They often sell the virtues of North Dakota. I intend to visit someday when I get some free time.


----------



## ShineRunner (Sep 11, 2002)

Glad to see you have seen the light. I went to the Johnson for president website and listened and read what he has going on. He has a lot going for him, the only problem he want win. I believe at this point in history we need to get rid of what we have in the WH and move on. Like several of the others on this site Romney wasn't the favorite pick but he is 1000 times better than what we have. So please keep in mind that a person that doesn't vote or votes other than Romney is a vote for the one we have now. Good to have you on the forum. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Hey if your not jerking our leg you just made my day. A second amendment enthusiast can't have to much to disagree with me on. :thumb: It sounds like you have had some major changes in your life. I'm not a guy who wants to keep arguing just to argue, I couldn't be more happy today. As much as we disagreed I never thought I would say it's wonderful to hear from you, but it is.

No I have not listened to the program you talked about, but I'll look for it.


----------



## the ghost of MT (Oct 29, 2012)

I pull no legs. In late high school I considered myself a "liberaltarian", and over time through economics classes at college and listening to libertarian speeches and arguments I realized that the liberal beliefs I held just didn't line up with how the world works. Ultimately liberal arguments didn't jibe with my understanding of the Constitution, which is what underlies my political philosophy.

I'm still very much the same person with the same goals: I want the poor to do well, I want people to make money on their own merits by providing services rather than stealing, I oppose war except in the most dire circumstances, and I am as socially libertine as I ever was. The difference is I now see that the government is generally the party doing the most harm to the poor, the black, gays, etc, and I recognize that almost every attempt to "help" these people is a political ploy motivated by corrupt purposes.

I am now attending a top tier law school, and I eventually want to litigate 2nd Amendment issues like Alan Gura (the guy who got Heller and McDonald decided by the Supreme Court). For now I'm happy to have any kind of job, which are pretty hard to come by in my profession.


----------



## duckp (Mar 13, 2008)

Remember a somewhat infamous quote; "The first thing you do is shoot all the lawyers".
Now that's a 2nd amendment side issue to keep in mind with your professional plans.  
Seriously though,glad to hear your views and plans.Most dislike and bad mouth lawyers-til they need one.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> I want the poor to do well, I want people to make money on their own merits by providing services rather than stealing, I oppose war except in the most dire circumstances,


Same here MT you will get no argument from me. I differ from liberals in that I want to provide jobs for the poor not free money. That does two things. It gives the people who want to work pride, and it sorts out the lazy. As for those with disabilities, if we sort out the lazy we can give them more.

Also, I think war is a last resort. However, I would be willing to be preemptive if I thought not being so would result in the death of thousands of Americans or our allies.

Best of luck on those plans MT.


----------

